# FOUND MY 6TH LAYER OF FLAVOR FOR MY HAWG RIBS



## Hawging It (Apr 16, 2019)

I have been looking *hard* and trying *all* kind
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 of things for my 6th layer of flavor for my HAWG meat. I think I just found it at a butcher shop in my area. Has a wonderful sweet pineapple flavor with small bits in it. Great heat out of the jar. The heat and sweet hangs for a long time off the spoon. The heat should tone down when basted on the ribs. Weather permitting, I plan on throwing down on about 4 slabs of Saint Louis rib racks tomorrow with my additional  layer of flavor! The wife stated It should be perfect on my pulled pork sandwiches instead of BBQ sauce. We will see soon how it all comes together. Happy Easter fellow Smokers!!!


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 16, 2019)

Watching, waiting and anticipating.


----------



## SmokinLogs (Apr 16, 2019)

Hell yeah, I can’t wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 17, 2019)

Waiting to see how it works out.

Chris


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 17, 2019)

Thanks fellas. I will follow up.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 17, 2019)

Should be great Hawging It. 

Warren


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 17, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Should be great Hawging It.
> 
> Warren


Hoping so. Should make a good additional flavor layer.


----------



## ghostguy6 (Apr 26, 2019)

If that's anything like the stuff Costco used to carry, its great on pork. It also makes a great marinade for beer jerky.


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 26, 2019)

ghostguy6 said:


> If that's anything like the stuff Costco used to carry, its great on pork. It also makes a great marinade for beer jerky.


It's really good stuff.


----------

